# Need help!!



## axeslinger (Jun 24, 2015)

I found a breeder that happens to live close to me. They have a few puppies that are 6 months old and a litter due in a few months. Im not really sure of the benefits of new puppy vs 6 month old. Can anyone give any advice? I know there is a bond created when you get a new puppy but also there might be some benefits of having a 6 month old that's already out of that stage....


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It really depends on the breeder and what they do with the puppies. One of the advantages of an older pup is better bowel and bladder control, so housebreaking should go quickly if it's not already been done. What kind of socialization have the puppies been getting? Have they been crate trained? What training has been done? 

We got Sneaker at 16 weeks old and Cassidy at 20 weeks old. That's younger than 6 months, but we had no problems with bonding at all. Especially with Cassidy - she treated us like she'd been waiting for her people to show up, we were those people, and she left without a backward glance. She was superglued to us right from the very beginning.

It is fun to get a young puppy and start shaping them right from the very beginning too. Dena and Keefer were both 9 weeks old and Halo was 10 weeks old.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Go meet the pups before making a decision.You want whichever one you decide on to meet with your expectations and lifestyle.One benefit of an older pup is teething is done so minimal landshark phaseFaster to house train and sleep through the night also.


----------



## axeslinger (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you so much for your help and advice! I hope to go meet them soon.


----------

